# Γιατί να μην έχουμε κι εμείς μια 21η Απριλίου να γιορτάσουμε;



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Για μας τους Αθηναίους, λέω.

Να βρούμε κι εμείς μια ημερομηνία να γιορτάζουμε την ίδρυση της Αθήνας από τον Κέκροπα. Να βγαίνουμε στους δρόμους με χλαμύδες ή κοντούς χιτώνες, περικεφαλαίες, δόρατα... (Τι είπατε; Είχαμε μια 21η Απριλίου που το κάναμε αυτό και κάπου μας ξέπεσε;)

Διότι, αν δεν το γνωρίζετε ήδη, την 21η Απριλίου γιορτάζουν οι Ρωμαίοι την ίδρυση της πόλης τους, το 753 π.Χ. από τον Ρέμο και τον Πλούταρχο τον Ρώμο και τον Ρωμύλο. Ιδού πώς:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7357515.stm


----------

